# Trolling Depth of Ecogear SX60?



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

*Trolling Depth of Ecogear SX60*?

Anyone know, there is nothing on the packets and I can't find anything on their website.

Anybody know the answer?

Cheers


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

SX40 - about 1 - 1.5 metres
SX48 - about 2 - 2.5 metres
SX60 about 3 metres.

I still reckon that the SX40 lure is worth the dosh and theres not many better small lures but the bigger ones fall into a category where theres plenty of lures that will work as well if not better and cost half or a third as much


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Sel,

I catch snapper in hervey Bay on the green & gold SX 60 in 15 - 18 feet of water.

I have never had much luck with the 48s the the 40s and 60s are regular performers for me. I wouldn't go fishing without at least a couble in the box.

Having said all that, the mad mullet by lively lures at about 11 bucks has fairly often outfished my 40s and 60s, both in the salt and in the fresh.

river 2 Sea also put out an SX60 lookalike. I often find them in the bargain bin in tackleshops (sometimes at 2 for $12.00) and they work pretty well too.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Mate don't forget to give the brekley frenzy lures a go they look very similar to the 48 at over half the price and i have had good results getting bream and ep's on them. They will dive 2.5 to 3 m

Cheers Dave


----------

